# New bar and grill in Burnaby/Coquitlam



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to let everyone know about the new WINGS restaurant that has opened in the place of Santorini Taverna and the corner of North Road and Lougheed. If you are from the area you probably saw the renovations going on. They had a VIP invite for all the local businesses close by and we were lucky enough to be included.
The food is great and they have their own home brews. Great bar area and plenty of TV's for the Canucks! Oh, and of course, great wings! Yum! They even have a Jamaican Jerk wing. Giddy up!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweeet i love the wings


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I am excited to go to this resturant.. have never been to a WINGS before!!
Hmm.. Hot Wings...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. What are the prices like? I have never been to a WINGS before either


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

...pub gathering ?? maybe one day we can figure out an evening to get together and talk about fish stuff...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pub gathering would be a grand idea!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Sounds good. What are the prices like? I have never been to a WINGS before either


The prices seemed very reasonable. I did not look too closely because it was a free night for us! It was a VIP opener.....good times!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Jerk wing!!!
Sounds so dam good!!!
I'll have to check it out.
Thanks Grant.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ben_mbu said:


> pub gathering would be a grand idea!


i could go for that ! much closer for me than the surrey gatherings


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

WooHoo fish & wings... lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> WooHoo fish & wings... lol


sounds good to me .....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, talking fish and good food = a fun night


----------

